# MSI oder ASUS?



## Maulware (4. Oktober 2017)

Hallo ich suchte 1 mainboard und hatte 2 gefunden. Konnte mich aber nicht entscheiden: 
MSI Krait Gaming oder ASUS Prime z270-k?
Was ist eure Meinung nach besser


----------



## Salatsauce45 (4. Oktober 2017)

So eine pauschale Frage kann man gar nicht beantworten, außer du gehst in den Blödiamarkt. Da sucht dir der *Verkäfuer* das Ding mit dem dicksten Preisschild aus.
Wir wissen nicht was du für Features willst, vor allem wissen wir nicht, wieso du den toten Chipsatz brauchst.


----------



## Maulware (5. Oktober 2017)

Sry, ich habe mir noch nie ein PC zusammengebaut. Was meinst du mit Chipsatz? Ich wollte mir noch den Pentium G4600 holen, oder passen die nicht zusammen?

MfG


----------



## SayHo (5. Oktober 2017)

Entweder du wartest bis die 8er Serie von Intel rauskommt 
Besser billiger und zukunftssichere währe aber n kleiner ryzen 3 da kannst problemlos auch in 2-3 Jahren noch den Prozessor Upgraden
Oder willst du die integrierte Grafik der CPU nutzen
Oder besser ich bzw du fängst von vorne an für was möchtest du den PC nutzen und welche Anschlüsse auf dem board brauchst du

Gesendet von meinem GT-N7100 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Salatsauce45 (5. Oktober 2017)

Als "Chipsätze" bezeichnet man die Controller Hubs, die unter den Kühlern neben den Grafikkartenslots sitzen. Diese sind bestimmten Sockeln und CPUs zugeordnet, in deinem Fall würde der Z270 Chipsatz mit dem Pentium laufen, macht aber wenig Sinn. Erstens sind die Z270 Boards teuer, zweitens kann man ihr existenzielles Feature, das Übertakten, nicht mit dem Pentium nutzen. Für den Prozessor machen H110 Mainboards mit kompatiblem Bios am meisten sinn, weil günstig. Bei ASRock bspw. sind viele Boards mit einem -V3 gekennzeichnet, die werden damit laufen.

Für Coffee-Lake (erscheint heute gegen 15 Uhr, neuer Sockel und Chipsatz) müsstest du auch hinblechen, der I5-8400 wird mit Sicherheit Preisleistungs-König werden für knapp unter 200€. Problem dabei ist es werden zum Anfang nur Z370 Chipsätze verfügbar, was für günstige Systeme wenig Sinn macht.


----------



## Lichtbringer1 (5. Oktober 2017)

Coffee Lake ist schon im Verkauf. Allerdings für 20€ mehr als gedacht. Der i7 8700k wird bei einem Shop für 420€ angeboten. Dann wird der i5 auch ca. 220+ Kosten


----------



## Maulware (5. Oktober 2017)

Hallo,
ich würde es gern fürs Arbeiten sowie Gaming nutzen, als ich graka habe ich die Sapphire Radeon r9 270x genommen (noch nicht gekauft). Ich wollte mit Absicht die Krait haben da ein Bekannter Sir günstig VK (60€)


----------



## Maulware (5. Oktober 2017)

Ich hatte mir auch überlegt ob ich GA-B250M-D3H nehmen soll. Würde das passen?


----------



## Maulware (5. Oktober 2017)

Habe mir überlegt oder die 
ASUS PRIME H270-PLUS zu kaufen


----------



## bastian123f (5. Oktober 2017)

Das musst du für dich entscheiden, was du alles brauchst und was dir besser gefällt.

Mir persönlich gefällt das MSI Krait Gaming am besten.


----------



## Salatsauce45 (6. Oktober 2017)

Ich meine wenn dein Bekannter es günstig verkauft, kannst du bedenkenlos zugreifen, was willst du denn mit den anderen Boards? Der Aufpreis lohnt nicht.


----------

